# here SHIP Actual



## stan4free

'here SHIP Actual' se traduit-il par 'ici le patron du SHIP' ?

Merci.


----------



## cooldeepblue22

here is the captain?


----------



## stan4free

Actual = captain alors ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver mention du mot actual utilisé comme substantif... je pense que vous pourriez peut-être poser votre question dans le forum English Only (sans parler de traduction, bien sûr, mais seulement de la signification de l'expression anglaise). 
Peut-être aurez-vous davantage de réponses.


----------



## stan4free

ben, vu mon niveau d'anglais...


----------



## Hyppolite

Etes-vous bien sûr de l'orthographe et des la capitalisation des lettres ? "SHIP Actual" ? Parce que, si c'est le cas, il y a de grandes chances pour que SHIP soit un acronyme.


----------



## Agnès E.

Nous allons donc faire de notre mieux ici.

Y a-t-il d'autres apparitions de ce terme dans votre texte ?
Quelles sont les phrases avant et après celle que vous avez déjà donnée ?
Peut-être ceci pourrait-il nous éclairer un peu...


----------



## Kelly B

Bonjour, Stan4free,
J'ai vu ta question dans English-only; il se peut que des autres arriveront à le comprendre, mais pour moi, sans contexte supplémentaire je le trouve une énigme. Y-a-t-il quelque chose dans le contexte qui t'amène a croire que actual = patron ?


----------



## stan4free

La phrase est 'here Galactica Actual', le Galactica étant un vaisseau et la personne qui parle le commandant du vaisseau.
Autres phrases : 'Thank you, actual.' & r'Iequest permission to speak with Galactica actual.'


----------



## ob1

stan4free,

apparemment, il s'agit d'un nom de code permettant d'indiquer qu'il s'agit du commandant qui parle par radio

Trouvé grâce à Google : 

*Actual (**From Battlestar Wiki, the free, open content Battlestar Galactica encyclopedia and episode guide)*

*Meaning:* Principal officer in command. 
A real-world communications term signifying that the officer-in-charge (e.g. the commander of a military vessel, task force or unit) is speaking, or is required on-air. 
Used to distinguish the commanding officer from other personnel who may use the communications channel, without recourse to code names or other means of identification. Frequently used when important / personal / restricted information needs to be communicated directly to the officer-in-charge. 
William Adama is known as _Galactica's Actual. _


----------



## stan4free

Y a pas, je ne suis pas doué pour les recherches...
MERCI pour l'explication.
Mais en français, on traduit 'Actual' comment ?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Patron_, c'est bien comme traduction. Ça a l'avantage de rendre le sens et d'être immédiatement compréhensible par tout francophone qui le lit ou l'entend. 
Après, il est possible qu'il existe un équivalent plus téchenique  mais à défaut et en attendant de le trouver...


----------



## stan4free

Ok, merci !


----------



## Hakro

Je suis étranger, bien sûr, mais le mot 'actual' me donne l'idée de _l'officier en garde_ ou en anglais _officer on duty_. Serait-il possible?


----------



## LV4-26

Je sais (pour avoir vu des séries policières  ) que, dans la police, on emploie beaucoup le mot "_autorité_" dans les communications radio, pour désigner le responsable, le plus haut gradé lors d'une intervention.
Exemple
- _De Chosemuche à Autorité, j'aperçois notre client qui sort de l'immeuble..._

Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose sur un vaisseau (d'ailleurs quel genre de vaisseau ? spatial ?). Mais en tous cas, ça fait effectivement plus téchenique que _patron._


----------



## anangelaway

Et pourquoi pas _''commandant de bord''_? 
S'il existe un code équivalent de _Actual_ dans la version française ou dans les sous-titres de la VO, il faut vérifier directement avec le script du film ou des épisodes.
Le site *suivant* te permettra de trouver des infos. 
Bon courage!


----------



## anangelaway

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose sur un vaisseau (d'ailleurs quel genre de vaisseau ? spatial ?). Mais en tous cas, ça fait effectivement plus téchenique que _patron._


 
Oui, ici c'est plutôt du genre ''armée'': Commandant, Amiral, Officiers...
Petite photo pour toi *Galactica*, sur ce, du type _''Enterprise in Star Trek''_... (passionnant n'est-ce pas!?)

Edit: re-changé la photo...


----------



## Hakro

Ok alors, j'ai essayé de combattre mais maintenant je me rends. Enfin, je suis sur terre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bon, moi je maintiens patron parce que ça ne fait que deux syllabes. Commandant de bord, c'est bien mais trop long, non ? Quand à autorité, je trouve ça carrément étrange, je veux bien croire que c'estutilisé par des traducteurs souspayés (voire même surpayés) et épuisés, mais dans la réalité ? Il nous faudrait un témoignage de quelqu'un du métier.


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> Bon, moi je maintiens patron parce que ça ne fait que deux syllabes. Commandant de bord, c'est bien mais trop long, non ? Quand à autorité, je trouve ça carrément étrange, je veux bien croire que c'estutilisé par des traducteurs souspayés (voire même surpayés) et épuisés, mais dans la réalité ? Il nous faudrait un témoignage de quelqu'un du métier.


En même temps, dans la réalité, on croise rarement des vaisseaux spatiaux... 

Sinon, "chef", ça ne fait qu'une syllabe !


----------



## Hakro

After having surredered I try once more:

I think that it's concerning a military/aerospatial grade. Find one!

For me it's difficult to see the question about syllables. So far I havent seen that it's a _subtitle_ word. If it is, it's a totally different question of translation!

But also for a subtitle translation, we first have to understand the original idea of the word, don't we?


----------



## Cath.S.

Hakro said:
			
		

> After having surredered I try once more:
> 
> I think that it's concerning a military/aerospatial grade. Find one!
> 
> For me it's difficult to see the question about syllables. So far I havent seen that it's a _subtitle_ word. If it is, it's a totally different question of translation!
> 
> But also for a subtitle translation, we first have to understand the original idea of the word, don't we?





			
				stan4free said:
			
		

> La phrase est 'here Galactica Actual', le Galactica étant un vaisseau et la personne qui parle le commandant du vaisseau.


Hakro, Stan nous a parlé de ce sous-titrage dans un autre fil (soft seal and hard seal), _Actual _est tiré du même dialogue.

Quant à l'idée du mot, nous l'avons, 
*


			
				ob1 said:
			
		


Meaning: Principal officer in command.
		
Click to expand...

*ce que nous n'avons pas encore, c'est sa traduction.


----------



## Agnès E.

Hum... en tant que fille de militaire, je dois dire que _patron_ me laisse quelque peu perplexe... 

Actual = trois syllabes.
Commandant/capitaine = trois syllabes.

_Capitaine_ serait peut-être plus proche dans le mouvement de la bouche.
Ça devrait pouvoir se jouer, je pense.

L'autre jour, j'ai entendu dire "ça fait déjà cinq ans !" alors que la bouche de l'actrice prononçait de toute évidence "five years !" Alors...


----------



## ob1

Pour ma part, je pense que le mot actual est un code pour ne pas dire le grade réel de la personne qui parle  et que la traduction pourrait être authentique ou véritable.


----------



## stan4free

Je suis (agréablement) surpris par la qualité et l'intérêt de vos réponses.

Il semble effectivement que le mot 'actual' désigne le responsable d'un navire/avion/endroit militaire ( ou au moins une hiérarchie est présente) et ceci dans le cadre de télé/radio communication où la fonction de la personne compte plus que le grade.

Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est qu'aucune traduction ne semble exister (j'ai essayé des dicos soi-disant techniques) pour un terme qui semble assez usité dans le domaine 'US military'.

Quant aux versions disponibles sur le DVD :
- en VO : 'actual' est clairement audible
- sous-titre VO : 'actual' est absent
- en VF : pas de mot
- sous-titre VF : pas de mot (il ne reste que 'ici Galactica')

J'ai réussi à trouver un transcript assez fidèle où le mot 'actual' existe bien, d'où mon interrogation sur l'origine et la traduction de ce mot.

Pas facile de vouloir se faire un sous-titrage quand on est mauvais en langue !


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est pas idiot, ça, de se cantonner à *ici le Galactica*...

Celui qui prend le micro n'est en général pas le balayeur du pont, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... c'est soit le commandant, soit l'officier de garde, soit le second. Bref, un des officiers supérieurs, celui qui est EFFECTIVEMENT (actually) responsable du bâtiment à ce moment-là ou désigné par le commandant pour agir.


----------



## stan4free

Le problème est que généralement il y a un opérateur aux communications : celui qui n'a pour rôle que d'annoncer les décisions (sans les prendre). Là, 'actual' indique qu'il s'agit effectivement (comme tu le souligne) du responsable lui-même qui communique et non un sous-fifre.
En tout cas, ta réponse me fais réfléchir.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Quand à autorité, je trouve ça carrément étrange, je veux bien croire que c'estutilisé par des traducteurs souspayés (voire même surpayés) et épuisés, mais dans la réalité ? Il nous faudrait un témoignage de quelqu'un du métier.


 Juste pour préciser (apparemment, ce n'était pas clair) que les séries dont je parle dans mon post 15 sont des séries *françaises*, pas des VF de séries étrangères. Donc, pas le moindre traducteur ni la moindre traduction là-dedans.


----------



## sylvainremy

[Indicatif radio (nom de code)  + _actual_] est la façon dont le commandant de l'unité désignée par l'indicatif s'auto-désigne par radio. Par exemple, "USS Nathan James actual" désigne le capitaine/commandant du navire Nathan James. Donc "here SHIP actual" peut se traduire "ici le commandant du SHIP" ou bien "ici le commandant du VAISSEAU" si _SHIP _est simplement la capitalisation du nom commun et non un nom propre. _Actual_ peut se substituer à n'importe quel grade militaire, donc un équivalent aussi générique dans le jargon militaire français serait une meilleure traduction.


----------

